# presentation of photos for uk spouse visa



## manda3 (Oct 18, 2012)

I've seen this addressed a couple of times in the forum but can't find any conclusive answer (maybe I'm bad at searching) - 

We're putting together our application now and trying to find the best way to organise the photos. For the green card application we put together about 10 sheets of photopaper with 4-6 photos on each - 1 sheet for wedding photos, 2 sheets for photos with friends, 2 sheets for holiday photos, 2 sheets for photos with family etc 

But for the UK visa it seems like they want printouts of individual photos rather than multiple photos on a sheet (because of the rule about editing photos) - is that right? How many should we be submitting? 

Can anyone advise on what the best way of doing this is? We really don't want to get rejected because we did the photos wrong!

Thank you!


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

I just printed out 4x6 photos. On the back I wrote names, date, place put them in order from when we first met thru the present and attached a rubber band around it. This worked for me


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

There are differences with various processing hubs.

For the New York hub and subsequently for the UK PEO, we printed out our photos on A4 sheets of ordinary computer paper (one photo per sheet - we only provided four photos in total), and these were accepted at both applications. Many others here used a similar approach with no problems. But I remember recently an application being refused at another hub for using PC print-outs (UKBA wanting actual digital photo prints). I can't remember which it was now though (not the US or UK).


----------



## benthomas010 (Jun 5, 2012)

My wife was turned away at the Jakarta VFS office when submitting our documents because we had printed out the pictures onto A4 bog standard paper. They claimed - these weren't originals - so my wife went and printed them individually onto photo paper and suddenly all was dandy. 

Later on that day another poster here had the same problem - but argued the point that these are originals, they just come from a digital camera bla bla bla... and his were accepted. 

Joppa's comment at the time was that it was probably the application handling centre staff being a bit over zealous and carefull, and not something UKBA would really care about so long as there were enough photos, and with other people in different surroundings. But.. best just to do what they request. 

We submitted about 40 photos in total with pics over 2 years and many different places and occasions. 

GOOD LUCK. 
Good luck.


----------



## manda3 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the tips! 

I'll go with printing individual photos I guess - seems like you can't go wrong with that, except paying more for postage and packaging when we send it to NY.


----------



## DavidScottish (Feb 5, 2014)

Can screenshots of photos uploaded to facebook showing date of upload be used? Will be submitting normal photos too, but does the date being there help?


----------

